# All our profiles and posts are public ?



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

IF you type in your name on the forum (and 'ukm') on google, your profile comes up. On here to a non member is a full view of all posts you've made, and posts of your friends. I know people can trawl through here and look for posts, but isnt there a way to make our profiles so that only members can view them? the fact they come up on google and so all the posts and threads we have ever made show up on one page concerns me a bit.

your posts that you have made in PRIVATE forums even come up, rendering them pretty useless!!

I think all the above is true as i just tried it out for a few members.

thanks. (and yes i know this is a public forum, but i was just a bit suprised you dont have to be a member to view all this info)


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

sh1t i hope my mum dont see pics of my winkle she hasnt seen it for a good 3 weeks :whistling:


----------



## completeconcentration (Dec 7, 2012)

Privacy setting on your profile either that or you could ignore function everyone !


----------



## Striations (Feb 2, 2013)

Isn't your username usually anonymous though?


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

HJL said:


> IF you type in your name on the forum (and 'ukm') on google, your profile comes up. On here to a non member is a full view of all posts you've made, and posts of your friends. I know people can trawl through here and look for posts, but isnt there a way to make our profiles so that only members can view them? the fact they come up on google and so all the posts and threads we have ever made show up on one page concerns me a bit.
> 
> *your posts that you have made in PRIVATE forums even come up, rendering them pretty useless!!*
> 
> ...


Nope, they don't. You might see them because you have access but the general public searching the net can't see the private sections.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

Ah right, thanks, i thought i was able to see it on my activity even if i wasnt logged in - i guess i must have been?!

I do understand you can be as anonymous as you want on this forum so an individual can be as open as they want with info they discuss, but still. im suprised that profiles arn't only available to view for members, and are open to anyone to view.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

part of the reason i tuck down my details and changed my dp cause i type my name in google and was bought here


----------



## Natty.Solider (May 4, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> sh1t i hope my mum dont see pics of my winkle she hasnt seen it for a good 3 weeks :whistling:


Thats awful :lol:


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

HJL

The internet is a wonderful thing, anonymity is even better but its your responsibility if you wish to keep your anonymity on the internet. Watch what kind of information you are posting, even little details here and there, someone could put lots of little details together and your forum account could end up being linked to you in real life (if someone had purpose or motive to do so)

If you are posting on a public forum then you need to expect it to be readily available on google search, and what that link leads to again is entirely down to what you expose about yourself!

(i.e. pictures of yourself, gym & work location, using first & second name, type of car you have, birthday, address, family members names etc)


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

bit hard for me to hide my identity considering i post videos with people shouting my name :laugh:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I just typed in ion Breda and it came up with my pofile page as number 1 then "conversation with bodybuilding101 and Breda" from way back

Seein as the convo can be viewed by any cnut here's the link: www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/bodybuilding101-with-breda.html


----------

